#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  Top Marine Colleges in India

## preethikasri

Being one of the leading marine engineering colleges, the campus has various buildings that host a wide variety of departments. The institute has numbers of modern air conditioned class rooms that are fully furnished. All the science labs are equipped with latest equipment and machinery that are required for the practical sessions .The campus has well maintained books and computer library, conference halls and contemporary class rooms. It also allows hostel facilities for both boys as well as girls.





  Similar Threads: Top 5 MBA Colleges in India Top 100 MBA Colleges in India | Top Management colleges in India 2013

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

*Top Marine Colleges in India are -*

1. Indian Maritime University (IMU), Chennai
2. The Neotia University(TNU), Kolkata
3. Vels Academy of Maritime Studies, Chennai
4. Tolani Maritime Institute(TMI), Mumbai
5. Maharashtra Academy of Naval Education & Training (MANET), Pune
6. International Maritime Institute (IMI), Noida
7. International Maritime Academy (IMA), Chennai
8. Institute of Technology & Marine Engineering (ITME), Kolkata
9. Coimbatore Marine College (CMC)
10. Academy of Maritime Education & Training (AMET University)

----------

